# Music trivia "Name the song & artist"



## Druzil (Jan 7, 2012)

First one!

I know a mouse and he hasn't got a house.
I don't know why I call him Gerald.
He's getting rather old but he's a good mouse.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Can we use google?


----------



## Druzil (Jan 7, 2012)

Now that would be too easy, let get some educated guesses first. 

Clue: Year is 1967, and still a popular band today.

This one is pretty tough!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2012)

I disqualified myself ... wouldn't have known this one ... cn


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 7, 2012)

I can't remember the name of the song, but it's Pink Floyd, right?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 7, 2012)

rush , couldn't even begin to think of a title


----------



## wheelt01 (Jan 7, 2012)

It is most certainly Pink Floyd can not recall the name either.


----------



## patlpp (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;Vvj0N_QqPV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvj0N_QqPV8[/video]


----------



## Druzil (Jan 7, 2012)

Pink Floyd is right.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 7, 2012)

so whats the name of the song


----------



## Druzil (Jan 7, 2012)

The song is "Bike"...From back in the day when Syd Barrett was still vocalist.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 7, 2012)

post up another few lyrics from another song this shit is hard , has to be a diff artist


----------



## Druzil (Jan 7, 2012)

My wild love went ridin' 
She rode all the day 
She wrote to the devil 
And asked him to pay 
The devil was wiser 
It's time to repent 
He asked her to give back 
The money she spent

1968.....This one should be a bit easier.

Oh and feel free to post your own trivia.


----------



## aoyanagi (Jan 8, 2012)

Woke up this morning
Put on my slippers
Walked in the kitchen and died
And oh what a feeling!
When my soul
Went thru the ceiling
And on up into heaven I did ride
When I got there they did say
John, it happened this way
You slipped upon the floor
And hit your head
And all the angels say
Just before you passed away
These were the very last words
That you said:

Chorus:
Please don't bury me
Down in that cold cold ground
No, I'd druther have "em" cut me up
And pass me all around
Throw my brain in a hurricane
And the blind can have my eyes
And the deaf can take both of my ears
If they don't mind the size
Give my stomach to Milwaukee
If they run out of beer
Put my socks in a cedar box
Just get "em" out of here
Venus de Milo can have my arms
Look out! I've got your nose
Sell my heart to the junkman
And give my love to Rose

Repeat Chorus

Give my feet to the footloose
Careless, fancy free
Give my knees to the needy
Don't pull that stuff on me
Hand me down my walking cane
It's a sin to tell a lie
Send my mouth way down south
And kiss my ass goodbye

Repeat Chorus


This was one of the first songs I ever learned to sing note for note. And my dad wondered why I was a fatalist from a young age. +rep to anyone who knows this without searching.


----------



## Druzil (Jan 8, 2012)

That one's got me stumped. Sounds familiar in a way though.


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 8, 2012)

uggghhh country music thats for sure that is what it is country folk music


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 8, 2012)

i didnt know anyone else listened to john other than that wacky aunt i have who lives in nova scotia lol


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 8, 2012)

theres someone here on riu btw who has the "name" or avatar of "illegal smile" so unless that is a reference to john prine or just a coincidence then you should ask maybe you can chat it up like buds about folk music and such... 

no offense to those who like country or folk etc... its just not my cup of tea...


----------



## Druzil (Jan 8, 2012)

I used to do a little, but the little wouldn't do. So the little got more and more. I just keep trying te get a little better, said a little better than before.


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 8, 2012)

colt 45's and some type of flower???


----------



## aoyanagi (Jan 9, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> theres someone here on riu btw who has the "name" or avatar of "illegal smile" so unless that is a reference to john prine or just a coincidence then you should ask maybe you can chat it up like buds about folk music and such...
> 
> no offense to those who like country or folk etc... its just not my cup of tea...



Nice thank you, I'll have to check them out. And yah I don't buy his albums or anything but I grew up listening to him.


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 4, 2012)

That cat's something I can't explain.
Ginger, ginger, Jennifer Gentle you're a witch.
You're the left side
He's the right side.

1967...


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 4, 2012)

This should be simple enough for most:


oh, how your bubble's gonna burst 
when you meet another nurse 
she'll be driving in a hearse 

you're gonna need a heap of glue 
when they all catch up with you 
and they cut you up in two 

now your ears are ringing 
the birds have stopped their singing 
everything is turning grey 

no candy in your till 
no cutie left to thrill 
you're alone on a tuesday


----------



## smithdav (Feb 4, 2012)

"Trouble" by Shampoo??
Good one BT!


----------



## obijohn (Feb 4, 2012)

This comes in handy a lot of the time.
I can leave it home, when I think it's gonna get me in trouble,
or I can rent it out, when I don't need it.
But now and then I go to a party, get drunk,
and the next morning I can't for the life of me
remember what I did with it.
First I looked around my apartment, and I couldn't find it.
So I called up the place where the party was,
they hadn't seen it either.
I asked them to check the medicine cabinet
'cause for some reason I leave it there sometimes
But not this time.
So I told them if it pops up to let me know.
I called a few people who were at the party,
but they were no help either.
I was starting to get desperate.


----------

